# South Bend Parts - South Whitley, Indiana



## southbend (Dec 14, 2014)

Folks, I am currently rebuilding a sb 10k.  I need some parts for it but they are at South Whitley, Indiana.  I was wondering if anyone here lives in that area and can ship them for me.  The parts themselves would already be paid by me but, I would pay you for picking them up from the seller and shipping them to me.  If are nice enough to do that, please send me a private message.  Thanks!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2014)

Why can't the seller ship them?


----------



## w9jbc (Feb 5, 2015)

I make the assumption these are coming from fred fisher, did you get what you needed done? I see this post has some age to it now.


----------

